# Firefox 8 released



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

When did Firefox 8 go final?

I only know that it went final... because I just got the notification to upgrade to Firefox 9 beta! I didn't even know 8 had gone final.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

About 2 days ago I think. Version 9 release date is scheduled for December 20.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I read where Adobe is abandoning Flash in favor of HTML5. Do these new browser versions support streaming video using this apparently new version of HTML? What about smart phones with Flash and no new versions of HTML? Will they need to be replaced to stream video soon?

Why can't the industry agree on something and stick with it. We have Flash, mp4, wmp, and a host of others. More and more I am finding my NEW smartphone wont play back content from a lot of web sites.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Be advised the FF8 by default turns off 3rd-party add-ons, for example, the AVG Anti-Virus add-on. You can override this in a new screen that pops-up the first time you run FF8 after it's updated, or of course, enable the add-on at any other time.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Davenlr" said:


> I read where Adobe is abandoning Flash in favor of HTML5. Do these new browser versions support streaming video using this apparently new version of HTML? What about smart phones with Flash and no new versions of HTML? Will they need to be replaced to stream video soon?
> 
> Why can't the industry agree on something and stick with it. We have Flash, mp4, wmp, and a host of others. More and more I am finding my NEW smartphone wont play back content from a lot of web sites.


They do, but it's not quite that simple. There are three different formats, h.264, WebM and Ogg Theora. Chrome is supposed to be removing H.264, IE requires a plugin for WebM etc.

I believe Android added WebM support in 2.3.3.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Got updated without my consent yesterday. All my bookmarks are there, but they now have a blank square until I visit them


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Stewart Vernon said:


> When did Firefox 8 go final?
> 
> I only know that it went final... because I just got the notification to upgrade to Firefox 9 beta! I didn't even know 8 had gone final.


Got it a couple of days ago.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> I read where Adobe is abandoning Flash in favor of HTML5. Do these new browser versions support streaming video using this apparently new version of HTML? What about smart phones with Flash and no new versions of HTML? Will they need to be replaced to stream video soon?
> 
> Why can't the industry agree on something and stick with it. We have Flash, mp4, wmp, and a host of others. More and more I am finding my NEW smartphone wont play back content from a lot of web sites.


I just got an update to Flash (also to Firefox 9).


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

armophob said:


> Got updated without my consent yesterday. All my bookmarks are there, but they now have a blank square until I visit them


I didn't lose the favicons.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I got it two days ago. I was soooo happy as 7 kept doing a 15 second fade-to-grey freeze about every 8 minutes no matter what I did. It also did the freeze on my wife's computer which made it a living hell for me. No problems with 8 so far.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

armophob said:


> Got updated without my consent yesterday. All my bookmarks are there, but they now have a blank square until I visit them


I'm on the 9 beta and my icons are all goofy. If I "Show all" bookmarks the icons are in that window... just not from the dropdown on my toolbar. Also, sometimes the icons show up for a few minutes... then go away again.

But I did not have this problem with Firefox 8... and apparently I was running the Firefox 8 final release the last 2 days and wasn't aware of it.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Stewart Vernon said:


> When did Firefox 8 go final?


November 8th - see Mozilla Releases. I should know.... I keep (unofficially) track of Mozilla Firefox and Chrome Releases at work.

And, no chemspill this time around.... unlike last time with AddOns going MIA.


----------

